# Style your hair to flatter your face shape



## michal_cohen (Aug 11, 2006)

*Face Shape: Round...*

*1. Key Objective...*

To complement your round shaped face by elongating and slimming the face. This illusion is obtained by adding height and volume to the top of your head and avoiding width and volume on the sides.

*Do's:* height and volume at top of head; sleek, straight hair at sides; layers and pieces of hair covering parts of the sides of your face; long side-swept bangs

*Don'ts:* sleek, straight, flat hair at top of head; volume and width at sides, straight-across bangs

*2. The Right Cuts for Your Face Shape...*

-Elongating and slimming cuts

-Cuts with sharp angles

-If you want bangs: avoid straight-across bangs and go for long side-swept bangs instead

-If you want short hair, avoid a chin-length bob or too-short cuts.

*Cut to Try:* Go for a sleek cut with face-framing layers, grown past the shoulders, and add lots of volume on top!

*3. Style Your Hair to Flatter Your Face Shape...*




Your best styles help slim the face and avoid width and volume on the sides. Build extra volume at the top of the head to create length. Then, slim the face by keeping hair sleek and straight at the sides. Have some layers and pieces of hair covering the sides of your face. Longer hair can be worn with a center part to lengthen the face, but a side part is much more complimentary for this face shape. If you are going to pull your hair up, make sure you have lots of fullness at the crown, and some pretty layers or side bangs left out in front.

*



Creating the Ideal Look: *Sleek and straight styles help minimize volume over-load. According to O'Conner, "You can wear sleek styles, just avoid the overly flat-ironed look and be sure to leave some body," especially at the crown. For a smooth, straight look, wash hair with _*ThermaSilk Smooth &amp; Silky Shampoo *_and_* Conditioner*_. Smooth a quarter-size dab of _*ThermaSilk Straight &amp; Smooth Leave-in Cream*_ through combed, wet hair, and blow-dry using a medium, round, natural-bristle brush. Tease a little at the crown, and finish with _*ThermaSilk Flexible Hold Hairspray*_ to minimize static and frizz.

*Face Shape: Long...*

*1. Key Objective...*

To complement your long shaped face by making it appear shorter and broader/wider. This illusion is obtained by adding volume to the sides, avoiding volume at the top of your head, and keeping hair across the forehead.

*Do's:* sleek, straight, flat hair at top of head; volume and width at sides, bangs covering the forehead

*Don'ts:* height and volume at top of head; sleek, straight hair at sides; layers and pieces of hair covering parts of the sides of your face; long side-swept bangs

*2. The Right Cuts for Your Face Shape...*

-Add width and volume to sides, especially at eyes and cheeks

-NO volume at top of head

-Get bangs that shorten your face (if your jawline is on the soft, rounded side, go for straight-across bangs. if your jawline is more angular, go for side bangs that cover the forehead)

-Avoid LONG side-swept bangs as they can slim the face.

-Layers are good, but you don't want too much hair or layers to be covering parts of the side of your face.

-Short or medium length (stay away from long hair)

*Cut to Try:* Short- or medium-length layered hair with straight-across bangs.

*3. Style Your Hair to Flatter Your Face Shape...* Wear your hair with a side part. Keep hair voluminous at the sides (curls and waves are flattering). Keep hair from covering parts of your face at the sides, as this will only make your face look even narrower! Keep the top and crown of your head sleek; adding any volume at the top of your head will just make your face look even longer. Pulling your hair back can show off your jawline and look beautiful as long as you keep bangs out in front and avoid any volume/height at the top of your head.



*Creating the Ideal Look: *Curls are perfect for adding volume and width around the sides of the face.




If you don't have natural spirals, start by blow drying hair straight. First protect damp hair using _*ThermaSilk Detangler Leave-in Conditioner*_. When dry, twirl sections, corkscrew-style, around a curling iron. Use a small to medium rod (3/4" to 1" barrel) for loose curls or a larger rod (1-1/4" barrel) for loose waves.

If you're working with naturally curly hair, define and add shine to curls using _*ThermaSilk Shine &amp; Shape Gel*_. Apply to hair when wet and then dry using the low heat setting on your blow dryer or diffuser to help lock-in curl.

*Face Shape: Oval...*

*1. Key Objective...*

To complement your oval shaped face and highlight facial features. This is one of the most versatile shapes.

*Don'ts:* hair that is too long; cuts that are super-short

*2. The Right Cuts for Your Face Shape...*

Your facial shape can carry off most styles and you look great with your hair pulled back, showing off your great face structure.

*Cut to Try: *Gentle layers are perfect for creating volume and highlighting facial features, but avoid hair that is too long or cuts that are super-short; both styles tend to elongate the face.

*3. Style Your Hair to Flatter Your Face Shape...*



*Creating the Ideal Look: *To get volumized, tousled hair, begin with _*ThermaSilk Volume Enhancing Shampoo*_ and _*Conditioner*_. Flip damp, freshly shampooed hair over and blow-dry until hair is nearly dry. Flip upright. Then, using a medium, round, natural-bristle brush, blow-dry in sections from roots to ends, lifting each section upright as you dry it. While still upside down, finger-tousle dried hair using a little _*ThermaSilk Straight &amp; Smooth Leave-in Cream*_. Flip upright for a sexy, full 'do.






*Face Shape: Heart...*

*1. Key Objective...*

To complement your heart shaped face by taking the emphasis off your broad forehead and narrow chin. This illusion is obtained by slimming the forehead while adding volume and width around the jawline and chin.

*Do's:* longer side-swept bangs; layers that frame the jawline; sleek at the sides of the forehead and top of the head; volume and width around the jawline and chin

*Don'ts:* volume and width at the sides of the forehead; volume and height at the top of head; sleek at the jawline and chin

*2. The Right Cuts for Your Face Shape...*

-Side-swept bangs at about ear-length

-Frame the jawline

-If you want short hair, go for a chin-length bob

*Cut to Try:* Go for a cut that frames the jawline to add width near a narrow chin. Add side-swept bangs and wear your hair with a side part.

*3. Style Your Hair to Flatter Your Face Shape...*



With this shape you want to style hair in a way that takes the emphasis off your broad forehead while adding fullness at the jawline and chin. Opt for a side part, and avoid height and volume at the crown. If you are going to pull your hair back, always leave some pretty layers or side bangs out in front (or just put your hair half-up).



*Creating the Ideal Look: *Curls are perfect for adding volume and width around the jawline and chin.




If you don't have natural spirals, start by blow drying hair straight. First protect damp hair using _*ThermaSilk Detangler Leave-in Conditioner*_. When dry, twirl sections, corkscrew-style, around a curling iron. Use a small to medium rod (3/4" to 1" barrel) for loose curls or a larger rod (1-1/4" barrel) for loose waves.

If you're working with naturally curly hair, define and add shine to curls using _*ThermaSilk Shine &amp; Shape Gel*_. Apply to hair when wet and then dry using the low heat setting on your blow dryer or diffuser to help lock-in curl.

*Face Shape: Triangle/Pear...*

*1. Key Objective...*

To complement and balance your triangle/pear shaped face by creating the illusion of a narrower chin and a wider forehead.

*Do's:* sleek hair at the jawline and chin; volume and width at the forehead and cheekbones; volume and height at the top of head; side bangs; layers and pieces of hair covering parts of your jaw

*Don'ts:* volume and width at the jawline and chin; sleek at the forehead; layers and pieces of hair going in towards your temples

*2. The Right Cuts for Your Face Shape...*

-Volume and width at the forehead and temple

-Sleek and narrow at the jaw and chin

-Have some layers coming in towards the jaw

*Cut to Try: *Ask for a shag (longer than chin-length), lots of layers and volume at the top half of your face and sleeker on the bottom half!

*3. Style Your Hair to Flatter Your Face Shape...* Add volume to forehead and cheekbone area while keeping hair sleek around your jawline and chin. Go for a low side part. Pull hair back from the temples to expose your forehead and chin, but keep some layers and pieces of hair coming in and covering parts of your jaw.




*Creating the Ideal Look: *.....

*Face Shape: Square...*

*1. Key Objective...*

To complement your square shaped face by lengthening the face and softening angles. This illusion is obtained by adding volume to the top of your head and avoiding harsh dramatic styles.

*Do's:* softening looks; lengthening cuts; wispy bangs; layers that swing onto cheekbones; volume and height at top of head

*Don'ts:* harsh dramatic angles; straight-across bangs; shortening cuts; super-short cuts; sleek at top of head; long and straight

*2. The Right Cuts for Your Face Shape...*

-Softening, lengthening cuts

-Forget square, straight bangs or super-short 'dos.

-Soft, wispy side bangs

*Cut to Try:* Medium to long length with soft side bangs and short layers that swing onto cheekbones to soften your angular face.

*3. Style Your Hair to Flatter Your Face Shape...*



You need a softening style. Wear with a side-part, as this will help to break-up the square shape. With any style, make sure to always add volume (by teasing it, for example) to the top of your head and crown! Have some layers or pieces of hair covering parts of your cheekbones. A great texture to try is soft, pretty waves.







*Creating the Ideal Look: *Use cascading waves to soften angles. Blow-dry hair straight using your hands instead of a brush to help maintain some of hair's natural body. Next, spiral-wrap 2" sections of hair along a medium, 1-1/4" curling iron barrel (leave the ends free). When the sections all over your head have cooled, gently rake hands through - you'll have large waves. Add shine to the ends and extra volume with a touch of _*ThermaSilk Volume &amp; Shine Spray*_.

soruce:girlnation


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 11, 2006)

great post! i needed this


----------



## xkatiex (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for this post!!



x


----------



## ivette (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 12, 2006)

Great post! Thanks Michal!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes, there are key pieces of information here that are so true and helpful.

Thanks!


----------

